# front strap issue



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got burton freestyle bindings and im new to riding. the front strap on my right binding wont go past the top/ankle of my foot. theres a little knob that seemed to pop out of place and ive tried pushing it forward enough to snap back in but it wont budge. any suggestions?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a bit confused by your description, could you post a pic?

Are you saying the heel (top) strap won't reach to engage?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm confused too. By front strap, do you mean ankle strap or toe strap? What do you mean by top/ankle of your foot??? Hope to see pictures as well


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Tduff91 said:


> I've got burton freestyle bindings and im new to riding. the front strap on my right binding wont go past the top/ankle of my foot. theres a little knob that seemed to pop out of place and ive tried pushing it forward enough to snap back in but it wont budge. any suggestions?


If you're talking about the length adjustment on a strap...

That "little knob" is threaded onto a screw that goes up through the strap. When it unsnapped, it probably spun tighter so it won't snap back down. Give it a turn or so to the left (ccw) and it should snap back into place. You're just lucky it didn't turn itself loose and get lost.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll be sure to post pictures asap. I'm going riding again in the morning. It's on the toe strap and it wont go forward to my toe. It stays further back than normal, my ankle/top of foot is as far forward as I can get it to go. It seems to be a grove that keeps the strap from going too far forward or backwards. I'll get pictures tomorrow so that way you'll know what I'm talking about. It isn't anything that can be turned clockwise or cc or anything.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Try removing the binding from the board and see if you can make adjustment from underneath the binding.

That how the toe straps are adjusted on some burton bindings. Remove both bindings and be sure strap settings match.

RB


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

*Had the same issue*

I just had the exact same issue today. 1. Remove your binding. 2. After removing the binding, turn it upside down so you're looking at the bottom of the binding. 3. Push upward on stuck strap (from below). The stuck portion should pop out. Once it pops out, you'll be able to reseat the notch by pulling down on the strap from below. Everything should be back to normal at this point.

Hope this helps.


----------

